
Why is United Airlines suing a 22-year-old? - McKittrick
http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/29/news/united-orbitz-sue-skiplagged-22/
======
typea
Unfortunately, this is the real world and whenever a corporation feels
threaten it sues.

